# toll charges france



## 109555 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if motorhomes are the same charge as cars in France and Spain. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JohnJayne said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me if motorhomes are the same charge as cars in France and Spain. Thanks


In France motorhomes are usually category 2, except for the heavier /longer ones which can be category 3. I understand that cars are category 1 and so cheaper. I don't know about Spain.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?id=382

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see here

vehicle classifications


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You should only get charged the car rate in spain. Class 1. We have a tag axle burstner and most times only get charged class 1. Spanlsh tolls are cheaper than the french.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

drove through France last year cost me over €250 in tolls, next year its the secondry roads for me, less monotonous and more scenic


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

If you have plenty of time to "amble along" then the secondary roads are fine, and as you say more scenic

The problem is when you have limited time, and a long way to travel, in this case you only have 1 option, the expensive (but mostly a pleasure to use) autoroutes.

The cheap deisel used to just about balance out the toll charges, but with the rising French fuel costs and poor exchange rate we're stuffed both ways


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Choose your routes. If your going to Spain use the middle motorway south of Orleans it's free. It is also the nicest drive by far. I know i keep saying this but use the tunnel at Col de Somport to cross into Spain. Has anyone else been this way ?.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How long is this tunnel dollar yen please, where does it come out to, as my map does not show it.

cabby


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The tunnel is about 13km long. It's only been open a couple of years, its flat, empty, quiet and free. Find Oleron Ste Marie then follow the road through the Val de Aspe (which is just the most beautiful place). You come out on the spanish side and then go Jaca, Huesca and Zaragoza. As you may have guessed, i love it.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Tolls for motorhomes are the same as cars unless you have a tag axle or twin rear wheels but Spainish tolls are les frequent and less money than France.
If you take the main roads in Spain they are usually motorway standard but free.
Spain is one of the few non rip off countries in Europe even parking when charged is very cheap.
Colin


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Is there a Spanish equivalent to the autoroutes.fr site, where you can see the toll roads and calculate the costs?

Thanks


Andrew


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Try the links below also if you plot your route on Via Michelin it will calculate the toll charges for you


hhttp://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/dyn/controller/ItiWGPerformPage?ie=utf-
://www.aseta.es/ind

Colin


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Many thanks Colin, I think that the Michelin site only gives you toll charges based on cars or motorcycles, doesn't it 


Andrew


----------

